# Should we send Novak to the NBDL?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I have a feeling this guy's ready to contribute, but with the signing of Scott Padgett and Casey Jacobsen, and the depth of our roster this coming season, I fear that Novak's gonna end up warming the bench or on the IR list on most nights. 

Wouldn't it be a good idea then to send him to the NBDL so he can get some meaningful PT there? Or it would be better for him to learn from the vets and try to earn a few minutes on the court?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

How much time did he spend in college?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Send him to the Nets please


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

cornholio said:


> How much time did he spend in college?




4 year college player in Marquette.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I voted No as of right now. I want to see what he does in training camp first. Of course, if he doesn't get a chance to even play there, then I say send him down for a while. 

Chuck didn't get drafted, played in TC last year, and probably wouldn't have gotten his chance at Houston if it weren't for early injuries, but he did get some good things out of his time down in the NBDL. 

There are pros and cons to both... and heaven forbid, if the Rockets have injuries again this year and he has had the opportunity to gain some experience down there it may make him more productive for the extra PT minutes he will get on the NBA level.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

you need to trade 9 bench players for one.

9 for 1.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Umm.. not at all. We thought Luther Head wouldn't get playing time, and he jumped right in. Novak will fit well.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> Umm.. not at all. We thought Luther Head wouldn't get playing time, and he jumped right in. Novak will fit well.


But if it weren't for all our injuries Head probably would not have gotten that opportunity. And as mentioned Jacobsen and Padgett are both players similar to Novak (though its more than likely Jacobsen will get cut.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

well what if he get hit with injuries again.. novak would be of great use


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

it all depends on whether he is ready to contribute and if JVG can utilise him well, if T-Mac Battier and Bonzi are all playing quality ball there would be limited time for him so D-League would be the best option, it will be kind of like a Luther Head situation where we really needed him


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

T-Mac says Novak is the best shooter he ever played with.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

cornholio said:


> How much time did he spend in college?


All four years. He's ready to contribute with his long-range shooting. I know there are some Padgett fans out there, but that was a wasted signing. We needed a backup PF/C not another guy who may be able to hit open jumpers?

I'm ready 4 the Future, the Future is NOW, HEAD HAYES SPANOULIS NOVAK must be on the active roster!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks, debarge...good insight. I am ready for the future to be NOW!! :rbanana:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> T-Mac says Novak is the best shooter he ever played with.


Really? When and where? I would love to see some sort of articles.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Really? When and where? I would love to see some sort of articles.





> "I hate to really pump a rookie up, but so far he seems like *the best shooter I've ever played with,*" said McGrady. "And that's really saying a lot because I've been with Jon Barry, I've been with Pat Garrity in Orlando. He's right up there with them."
> 
> ..."I don't give a damn if he can't do nothing else. He can shoot, and I love the way he shoots. I don't care if he can't dribble, can't rebound, can't play defense... that kid can shoot the ball."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Thx cornholio. 
Damn, that's a really good complement for this rookie from T-Mac.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

"I don't know. I'm sure he can, but I'm just saying that the way he shoots the ball covers all of that."

maybe thats good enough for tmac, but he needs to prove he can get grab boards, hustle, and play D if he is gonna get playing time from jvg.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm sure Novak can play all that. 
Novak has been training in Rockets' facility over the summer. He has watched the "DVDs," Rockets gave him. He would be a good rookie.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

I feel with the way the current rules are set-up, even if Novak deserves to be in the team, he will be sent to the NBDL to give way to Jacobsen, Padgett etc because they cant be sent to the DL. Otherwise not playing Jacobsen and Padgett would be a waste of money.

But it wont be long before the rockets realise Novak shoots better than Jacobsen.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

we could always cut jacobsen and padgett's money isnt guaranteed yet.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> we could always cut jacobsen and padgett's money isnt guaranteed yet.




ahh yes i just realised today that both jacobsen and padgett are non guaranteed. Harsayz and Azibuike(partially-guaranteed) are the other two vying for roster places if any.

At the moment, it looks as though Ryan Bowen is going to be on the team next year. The only question is Bobby Sura.

Novak seems to be on the roster as well.


----------

